# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  نمونه کد آپلود تصویر و تغییر اندازه و دخیره اطلاعات در بانک اطلاعاتی

## hamidreza_pahlavan

برای راحتی دوستان نمونه کد آپلود عکس و تغییر اندازه آن وحذف تصویر را که بسیار کارامد است را برای شما قرار دادم امید وارم نیازتان را رفع کند
توجه:
1- ابتدا پوشه ای به نام uploads کنار index root برنامه ایجاد کنید
2-محتویات پوشه کنترلر را داخل کنترلر خود کپی کنید
3-محتویات پوشه مشاهده را داخل پوشه مشاهدات کپی کنید

در صورتی دچار مشکل شدید می توانید با ایمیل pahlavan@day.ir مکاتبه فرمایید.

تشکر از تمامی دوستان حمیدرضا پهلوان

----------


## peachcms

با سلام

ساختار این کد دچار مشکل می باشد زیرا دستورات دیتابیس را باد در models نوشت

با سپاس

----------

